# Southern California MECA Judge Training



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

After much thought I have decided to do MECA shows instead of IASCA shows this year. The rules can be found at http://www.mecacaroudio.com

I have made this decision for many reasons, but the main ones are:

1.) A fair class structure for SQ
2.) Better manufacturer support
3.) Fair yet simple scoring system that allows for "best of show"

I encourage any of you who will be at CES to stop by the MECA booth and talk to Steve about MECA.

We are holding a judge training Friday night Jan 8th after CES, beginning at 6:30pm and running late that night. I still have 3 spots open for that training session. I will provide the location when you register.

In addition, we are also holding a training Friday,February 12th in Modesto, Ca. this will take place at:

Beebe Racing Enterprise's
4866 Salida Blvd
Salida, CA 95368

This training will be followed by Mark Eldridge's SQ seminar, which will occur on Saturday and Sunday at the same venue. I do still have 10 openings for this training. You must register for the seminar SEPARATELY with Mark, if you wish to attend.

We have made arrangements with the Hampton Inn, located within walkign distance from the training. If you call them and tell them you are with the "Mobile Soundstage Engineering" group you will receive a room rate of $84 a night.

Hotel info:
4921 Sisk Road
Salida, ca 95368
(209) 543-3650

The MECA judge training is priced as follows:
-Training alone (includes judge shirt) $50
-Training plus membership (includes judge shirt) $75
-Training plus membership and CD (includes judge shirt) $100

You must contact me in advance to sign up for the training. Pre-registration is required, but payment may be made the day of the event.

Contact information:
Todd Woodworth - California MECA Promoter
Phone: (909) 816-2640
Email: [email protected]


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Great format to work with. I would encourage all that can, attend both.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

Title should read "California MECA Judge training" after all, it is in central California.


----------

